# What should i buy



## Conno2112 (2/11/16)

Hi guys i want to buy a new tank for flavour testing i was thinking of getting the cleito 120 i had the original cleito and love it i dont want a dripper so any suggestions on a tank and any comments about the cleito 120


----------



## Duffie12 (2/11/16)

What sort of vape do you like. Mouth to lung or direct lung hit, or something in between? Big clouds or aimed at flavor?


----------



## Conno2112 (2/11/16)

Well i want to use it to test en tast my flavours i got into diy flavours the last while and now i have started to create my own recipes so i just want a tank that gives tons of flavour so that i can taste what i need to change in the recipes


----------



## stevie g (2/11/16)

From the couple of pulls I had of a cleito I'd say you couldn't go wrong with the 120 as the cleito was very flavorsome to me and I have a permanent vapers tongue so that's saying something.


----------



## blujeenz (2/11/16)

Unless you specifically want to buy coils instead of building them, you can do better with your money on a 25mm dia tank than the Cleito 120.
Serpent mini 25mm springs to mind.


----------



## stevie g (2/11/16)

If you gonna build then the best flavor tank I've had so far is a Limitless plus


----------



## Conno2112 (2/11/16)

I already have the limitless plus


----------



## CJ van Tonder (2/11/16)

Baby beast.... Its awesome if the q2 doest do it for you there is the T8

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (3/11/16)

Conno2112 said:


> Hi guys i want to buy a new tank for flavour testing i was thinking of getting the cleito 120 i had the original cleito and love it i dont want a dripper so any suggestions on a tank and any comments about the cleito 120


Not familiar with the 120 however I love my clieto,i'm going to get the rebuild deck that Aspire is offering. I just got a OBS Engine a 25mm rta.Great flavor and the deck is one of the best I have built on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (3/11/16)

EStoc tank or MeloIII , great for tasting and the EUC coils are chicken dinner !


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/11/16)

I use my serpent 22 as a testing tank. For the fact that it holds a little amount of juice so i am able to test out like 10 flavours over the course of the day. Flavour is amazing as long as you got a nice big clapton in there. Airflow is perfect for flavour tasting. cant go wrong


----------



## Waldo van Huyssteen (3/11/16)

From my experienece i'd say CoilArt's Mage RTA. It just kinda sucks because its a RTA and not RDTA tank for the flavour tasting


----------

